# SLOWLY PUTTING THE R33 BACK TOGETHER



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

With working and testing alot lately i haven't really had time for my cars but with a few late night... things with the 33 are slowly coming together 


ENGINE IN








ENGINE OUT








QUE 30,000 MILE R34 ENGINE









SEEING AS THE ENGINES OUT I WANTED TO PUT A NEW WATER PUMP AND N1 OIL PUMP AND PICK UP PIPE JUST FOR REASSURANCE









OUT WITH THE OLD 









IN WITH THE NEW:clap: 









SOME HKS PULLEYS WOULDN'T GO A MISS EITHER









NEW CAMBELT AND TECHINER AND IDLER PULLEYS TOO









SUMP AND DIFF CLEANED,DIFF CHECKED TOO









SET OF HKS ACTURATORS TO HELP THE R34 TURBOS EVEN BETTER SPOOL









SECOND HAND NISMO TWIN PLATE CLUTCH WITH NEW PLATES WAS A MUST

















ALRIGHT BIG PUSH 









AND SHES IN:clap: 









NUR PAINTED CAM COVERS AND FULL GREDDY HARDPIPE KIT LATER









NOW FOR THE BRAKES
SECOND HAND F50 BREMBOS AND 355 DISC WILL DO NICELY









ALSO THE ALSO A SET OF LOW MILEAGE OHLINS REPLACED THE HKS HYPERS









MORE PICS TO FOLLOW OVER THE WEEKEND:wavey:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Looking good mate. Won't be long now.  

Where did you get your F50 Brembos from and how much?


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Top quality parts :thumbsup: Love the choice in suspension, keep us updated!


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Project looks great, can't wait for more pics


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice mods. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

excellent stuff! although I'd personally get rid of the recirc piping - just too much extra junk in that area...


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

excellent work thus far!
where did you find the f50 setup?

i trust you know which parts you need to swap over to get it running?
coilpacks & loom
rewire the CAS in reverse order
front diff (althjough it looks like you carried over the r33 diff & sump Assy)

Cheers, Ian


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Awesome stuff!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome stuff:smokin:.

love your R33, thats about how they look perfect!


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks guys 

car has been running for over a month.. sump and diff is the original one off this car.

f50 set up came from a friend in japan haven't seen many in the uk

just need to wire up the fog for the mot:wavey: 

pics more pics to follow over the week end


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

arent you in zandvoort right now for A1?

i have a VIP ticket but couldnt get a flight in time (all flights costed me £200+)...pissed of!


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Clean looking car! progress always makes you feel better!


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

not driving maybe until the asia rounds this year,to many politice in the team at the moment.. i wanted to drive as i was 7th in the rookie session last year but hey that's racing 

i'm leaving for japan in oct with oil jarvis to put together a deal in f3 or nippon


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

mmm formula nippon. :smokin:

always wanted to be a pro racing driver...but i kinda got to tall to fit in any sort of formula car

looks like i can only do it as a privateer, just track days.


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

xxl225 said:


> With working and testing alot lately i haven't really had time for my cars but with a few late night... things with the 33 are slowly coming together
> 
> 
> ENGINE IN
> ...


What do the Ohlins ride like? iv got the same ones on my R32 they are brand new but even on the softest setting they are sliff as a plank!!


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

there ok on this better then the hks hypers 

you need to lower your spring rates,if there from japan the spring rates will high 9+

there's a thread some where on hear with tried and tested rates

i think 6kg front and 5kg rear for the r32


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Im live near bath and work in bristol must meet up when i get my R32 back on the road and have a cuppa and a chat!

bob


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

must do mate i'll bring my r32 if the turbo comes in time:thumbsup:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

xxl225 said:


> there ok on this better then the hks hypers
> 
> you need to lower your spring rates,if there from japan the spring rates will high 9+
> 
> ...


cheers mate ill look in to that, i like a stiff ride but our roads are total shite!!lol


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Wicked i'll give you a shout buddy in a month or so when shes all back together! (hopefully)

Bobby


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice work!
Keep up....


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

a friend of mine has the F50 brakes front and rear, they are awesome!


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

*update*

sorry about the delay and about the darkness of some of the pics it now hard to get from work before it gets dark


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Them gold rims are bad ass !


----------



## H&H Performance (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks beautiful, nice job!


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

blitz technospeed


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks Awesome in white, bet its a pain to keep her clean tho.


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

its been sitting on the technospeeds while the engine was out but the t37 are the wheels that came with it also on the 18s the ride is so much better

sorry about pics i'll get some better today in the light


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Nice colour on the cam covers.


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah love the rims, great thread! Good parts choices!


----------

